# How Soon After the First Tooth Does the Second Tooth Usually Erupt?



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

How soon after the first tooth in a pair appears does the second tooth in the pair usually appear? DS sprouted his very first tooth (lower left center incisor) last Friday (5/28). I'm just trying to figure out when its mate might show up. We've had a couple of horrible nights of sleep so I'm thinking soon? I always thought they appeared within days of each other, with the uppers coming in about a month later, but maybe I'm wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi Amy!

Emily doesn't have any teeth, so I only have Katie's example to go off of. She didn't get any teeth until she was 8 months old. Then she got 6 in 8 weeks.







: I was under the impression that this wasn't typical. I was told that they should get a tooth every other month. I'm not sure how often this actually happens either.

I highly recommend the Hyland's Teething Tablets.

Bec


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

My son got his second tooth 2 weeks after his first....then he got 3 more in as many weeks. It's been a month, and now tooth number 6 just popped through, with 2 more ready to come through. My son started at 6.25 months, and now he is nearly 9 months. It's never ending...lol.

Good luck.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

DD is almost 8 months old 2 weekends ago tooth #1 popped through. Last weekend - ONE WEEK LATER - tooth #2 popped through...
I'm sure if he's having rough nights, that little corner is going to poke up before you know it







We haven't had much sleep lately either.


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

My 9mo DD got her first tooth on saturday and her second tooth yesterday, so thats 4 days apart. I'm not sure if thats typical or not.


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

My DD got her two teeth 17 days apart. Still waiting on the rest of them.


----------



## ejsmommy (May 14, 2004)

My dd got her second tooth a month after the first one! Lots of tough days in between. She now has outer upper incisors but no middle teeth! This teething thing seems unpredictable at best. It's been like a month since those came in and I'm ready for the front teeth, she looks like dracula!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

dd got her second one day after her first








shes almost 12 months and her 8th came in yesterday


----------



## Welovedante (Dec 18, 2003)

Dante got his second one 3 weeks after the first...


----------

